# ملف مهم: كيف تقنع أي شخص بأهمية السلامة؟



## يا الغالي (4 مايو 2014)

هناك ثلاثة أسباب رئيسية (قانونية، مالية، أخلاقية /عاطفية) تدعو اي منشاة باهتمام السلامة،،، من خلال تلك الأسباب يمكن أقناع أدارة الشركة (المدير التنفيذي، مجلس الإدارة) او رؤساء الأقسام (مدير الانتاج، مدير المشاريع) والعاملين حول أهمية التقيد بالسلامة. 


*رابط تحميل الملف*






لاتنسونا من الدعوة الصالحة 

-- منقول --


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 مايو 2014)

مشكور أخي العزيز
بارك الله بك


----------



## sunrise86 (11 يوليو 2014)

thanks


----------



## khalid elnaji (20 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (3 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

